# cannot build networkmanager after moving to systemd

## hadrons123

I moved to systemd today in my Gentoo unstable amd64. But network mananger doesn't build after that.

```
m-ip6-manager.c:1262:26: error: static declaration of 'link_policy' follows non-static declaration

 static struct nla_policy link_policy[IFLA_MAX + 1] = {

                          ^

In file included from /usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/addr.h:20:0,

                 from nm-ip6-manager.c:28:

/usr/include/libnl3/netlink/route/link.h:101:26: note: previous declaration of 'link_policy' was here

 extern struct nla_policy link_policy[];

                          ^

Makefile:526: recipe for target 'libip6_manager_la-nm-ip6-manager.lo' failed

make[4]: *** [libip6_manager_la-nm-ip6-manager.lo] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8/work/NetworkManager-0.9.8.8/src/ip6-manager'

Makefile:1721: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8/work/NetworkManager-0.9.8.8/src'

Makefile:813: recipe for target 'all' failed

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8/work/NetworkManager-0.9.8.8/src'

Makefile:650: recipe for target 'all-recursive' failed

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8/work/NetworkManager-0.9.8.8'

Makefile:542: recipe for target 'all' failed

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed
```

the build log : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/106654446/build.log

environment: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/106654446/environment

How to solve this and build networkmanager?

----------

## ulenrich

ipv6 USE needed, I mean, perhaps not supported without - despite the ebuild claim?

----------

## hadrons123

Tried building with USE="ipv6" emerge networkmanager. Doesn't help. same results.

----------

## TomWij

Can you file this bug at Gentoo Bugzilla? Read here how to write a bug report, for more in-depth details and troubleshooting steps you can read our Bugzilla HOWTO.

----------

## hadrons123

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=494986

----------

## Marsupilami23

I had this issue as well. Downgrading dev-libs/libnl to 3.2.23 lets net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.8.8 build.

----------

